# Tarif 2023



## Laetitiaanaelle (6 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour j aurai voulu savoir si vous aviez les nouveaux tarif 2023 merci


----------



## nounouflo (6 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour
les tarifs de quoi?


----------



## Laetitiaanaelle (6 Janvier 2023)

Le taux horaires de l heure


----------



## Titine15 (6 Janvier 2023)

Les tarifs de lheure sont libres


----------



## stephy2 (6 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour,
Oui les tarifs horaires sont libres à chacun. Tant que vous ne dépassez pas pour que les parents touchent leur Cmg.


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Janvier 2023)

Et que vous ne soyez pas sous le minimum conventionnel qui est déjà ridiculement bas.


----------



## Pioupiou (6 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour,

Le sujet à été traité plusieurs fois, que se soit pour le SMIC le MG et les IE.
Faites une recherche avec la loupe en haut à droite.


----------

